# Tommy Emmanuel in Canada



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone going to see Tommy? He's in Montreal, Ottawa and TO in May.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Graham said:


> Anyone going to see Tommy? He's in Montreal, Ottawa and TO in May.



SOunds great, what are the details?


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Now that would be something to see.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

zdogma said:


> SOunds great, what are the details?


Toronto Fingerstyle Guitar Association is sponsoring this one in TO. He will be playing at a church May 3 & 4 tickets will be available soon to those on the email list.

I saw Doyle ***** in November, also at a church in TO and it was fabulous. Smallish crowd, very intimate. Tickets were very reasonably priced.

Tickets are now on sale for Ottawa May 2, $32.00 each.


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

awesome, not gonna miss his show this time, lol!


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Tommy tickets went on sale today for the TO shows.

There are a few left.

http://www.torontofingerstyleguitar.com/


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Ordered my tickets for Ottawa a few weeks ago. They haven't showed up in the mail yet due to a printing issue...


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

bahh. if only he would visit us here.... dreams are all ive got


----------

